# new potential necron model from forgeworld



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

this has come up on BOLs http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2010/09/40k-new-necron-beastie-pic.html


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I was just about to post this, but you beat me to it. lol.

Seems more likely to be a Catachan Devil, its far too 'organic' to be a Necron.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

it could be robotic and necron
organic and tyranid
mechanical and chaos
or it could just be a blurry photo.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks very catachan devil


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Comparing to the last official images of a Catachan Devil:



















I'd defiantely say Catachan Devil....


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

it's 100% necron and is the one spoken about by forgeworld at games day US t'other week


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

You sure Bindi? From my understanding the 'Tomb Stalker' is meant to look like a giant tomb spider... That looks nothing like a tomb spider to me.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks like a Tyranid to me...


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Aye more nid like than necron


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> You sure Bindi? From my understanding the 'Tomb Stalker' is meant to look like a giant tomb spider... That looks nothing like a tomb spider to me.


it's not a tomb stalker, it's an entirely new model that forgeworld designed and created themselves.

If you look at the edges, the ridges across the back and the general ebb and flow of the picture it should be entirely clear that it's a necron.

Compare the shoulders/back of the model with the same area of a tomb spyder, also the legs look very similar to those of the tomb spyder


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Okay.. not saying your wrong as you know more then me... but...










Tomb spyder...


I'm still seeing more similarities between the second Catachan Devil pic i posted and the blurry image, then the tomb spyder and the image...

The Shoulder edges look far too rounded and carapace like compared to the blocky 'Necron' look. The antena are more Nid like, as are the claws... and the legs looked more shaped like they've got glands of some kind, rather then power cabling. The spine bumps also are places too far appart to be necron spine ridges in my mind too.

compare to a Nid Ravener:











Looks very similarly shaped accross the shoulders. As does the Mawloc/Trygon...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Okay.. not saying your wrong


just as well because after looking at that pic of the tomb spyder I am almost coming down on your side of the argument, I must have been thinking more of tomb spyder art.


However it is the necron model that was talked about at gamesday and not a 'nid


----------



## Half-Pint (Feb 21, 2010)

o god i hope this is a new necron like u say bindi. im crying out for summin new!!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It looks like a nid at first but it looks metalic.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

In Soul Drinker Hell Forge book theres a very large metal Centipede thing that devours everything in its path. Maybe....


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> just as well because after looking at that pic of the tomb spyder I am almost coming down on your side of the argument, I must have been thinking more of tomb spyder art.
> 
> 
> However it is the necron model that was talked about at gamesday and not a 'nid


Still seems far too organic to me... Oh well.. guess we'll just see when its announced officially.


----------



## Traitoris Extremis (Sep 5, 2010)

it looks a little too much like nids. the tomb spider looks like a creature but still feels very necron. This sketch and pic look to Nid heavy. dont get me wrong i think it will look cool as most forgeworld models do, but i just dont see the necron in it. Thanks for posting the images though, its always nice to see what forgeworld is working on.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Traitoris Extremis said:


> it looks a little too much like nids. the tomb spider looks like a creature but still feels very necron. This sketch and pic look to Nid heavy. dont get me wrong i think it will look cool as most forgeworld models do, but i just dont see the necron in it. Thanks for posting the images though, its always nice to see what forgeworld is working on.


It's blurrier than a celebrity sex tape on kids TV, how can you tell how good it looks?!

If Bindi is saying its a Necron then it is and Warlock in Training's comment about a centipede things sounds like a positive ID, beyond that lets just wait for a new pic before judging it.
However, do not forget that necrons are staring down a rework so if it is organic-metal looking then maybe that is the direction the necrons are going - so much more matrix style, personally I would like this direction


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

To me it looks like it may be some conversion kit for a Trygon/Mawloc but I wouldn't be surprised if it turned out to be something Necron-esque, especially if they flat out said so at Games Day or whatever.

It _would_ be weird if they started producing new Tyranid stuff now, especially since the Nid Codex didn't come out exactly recently.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> To me it looks like it may be some conversion kit for a Trygon/Mawloc but I wouldn't be surprised if it turned out to be something Necron-esque, especially if they flat out said so at Games Day or whatever.
> 
> It _would_ be weird if they started producing new Tyranid stuff now, especially since the Nid Codex didn't come out exactly recently.


Ya but that wouldn't stop fw i get the feeling.......Plus nids could use some new cool big beasty!


----------



## Traitoris Extremis (Sep 5, 2010)

Bubblematrix said:


> It's blurrier than a celebrity sex tape on kids TV, how can you tell how good it looks?!
> 
> If Bindi is saying its a Necron then it is and Warlock in Training's comment about a centipede things sounds like a positive ID, beyond that lets just wait for a new pic before judging it.
> However, do not forget that necrons are staring down a rework so if it is organic-metal looking then maybe that is the direction the necrons are going - so much more matrix style, personally I would like this direction


If Bindi says its a Necron i believe him, im not saying his wrong. i just personally think from the pic of the model that forgeworld lost some of the necron in the model and it looks like a nid. Yes you are right it could be a living metal creature, but it literally looks like a trygon knock off. Also i dont see necrons having antenas, considering they are such a high tech army. Antenas are more of a Insect thing so they communicate, dont see why a necron would have exposed entenas. But yea it will be a interesting and cool model once we get some quality pics. Itll be nice seeing a necron model get released for once.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

from scryer in the darkness over at whingeseer:



> There's enough detail in there to see it's a mechanical construct, if people can't see that, that's their problem. It's been presented as a Necron model from Forge World and that's exactly what it is. Seems pretty clear to me. Also seems to me to be a classic case of even when actually given a photo ("pics or it didn't happen") people still spout disbelief.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I think the problem is that its looks too much like a giant insect, rather then a giant mechanical insect.

That and it looks nothing like a scarab or tomb spyder, which you'd expect a Necron creature to look like.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> I think the problem is that its looks too much like a giant insect, rather then a giant mechanical insect.


eeeerm if it looks like a Giant Insect then by its very nature it "could" be a Giant Mechanical Insect, as it would be Giant, and Insectoid and how do you know its not mechanical inside? :wink:

Look at the legs in the picture, you can clearly see (if a bit blured) the construction of them is like other necron designs, Plates on Bars.

Aditional you cant get an idia of scale from that picture, if it was 36 inches tall those "wrong" back plates would actualy look right.

I will reserve my opinion of it till I see the unblured pics, but it looks Bio-mechanical to me, which is what necrons are.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Regardless of what it actually is I think it looks similar to the Melanthrope.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> Ya but that wouldn't stop fw i get the feeling.......Plus nids could use some new cool big beasty!


as much as i love my nids, necrons need more fw loving than nids do unfortunatly.
They currently have 1 model.... its the size of a car and costs almost as much.... and it is more like a piece of terrain than a model... and it can be made out of pipes and a bottle...


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

oblivion8 said:


> as much as i love my nids, necrons need more fw loving than nids do unfortunatly.
> They currently have 1 model.... its the size of a car and costs almost as much.... and it is more like a piece of terrain than a model... and it can be made out of pipes and a bottle...


We use a globe stand for our Necron player, he was quite excited that he might get to spend some money on a nice Necron FW kit - he will eventually buy a pylon but it really isn't the most inspiring model


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> It _would_ be weird if they started producing new Tyranid stuff now, especially since the Nid Codex didn't come out exactly recently.


I don't think FW really cares about how long it's been since a Codex came out. Look at the awesome stuff they did for the Tau just a few months back and that Codex is one of the older ones out there. Not as old as Dark Eldar or Necron but still over half a decade old.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Okay, so scouting around online a bit, thres some some contraversy over this... some people are claiming they've seen it in the flesh, and its defiantely organic and nid and others are claiming they've seen it and its defiantely metalic and necron.

Has anyone reliable actually seen the model in real life and can 100% confirm one way or another? 

I know Bindi probably knows more then most, but have you actually seen it rather then just being told about it?

Just asking as it seems more and more misinformation keeps cropping up these days.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> but have you actually seen it rather then just being told about it?
> 
> Just asking as it seems more and more misinformation keeps cropping up these days.


I haven't seen it myself no, a friend was at baltimore for gamesday and saw the pic.

This particular picture was shown at gamesday during/after the forgeworld talk and introduced as "our new necron model" it was also stated "no one outside of forgeworld staff have seen the model at this point"
mainly as I believe it had just been completed

Anyone saying they have seen the model either works in forgeworld, is talking from a place that isn't their mouth or may be in need of their dried frog pills.

It really couldn't be much clearer then that........


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> Anyone saying they have seen the model either works in forgeworld, is talking from a place that isn't their mouth or may be in need of their dried frog pills.
> 
> It really couldn't be much clearer then that........


Discworld quote FTW :so_happy:

Okay, I'll accept its Necron then.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I think the shot came from that nolly grassy hill over there... ..oops wrong conspiracy. Lets all wait and see for a clear pic. As said even if it it looks organic dry brush silver = robot


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

It is a necron model, and the pic has come from a pic that was circulated to gw staff recently. The guy who posted it originally got sacked as the picture had clearly been marked "for staff eyes only". I have also heard that it actually quite a small model, many people at the moment are assuming its a new massive beasty. I haven't seen it myself but it is necron 100%


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Too_hot_to_handle said:


> The guy who posted it originally got sacked


where did you hear this?,
the person who took the picture wasn't a member of staff so i'm not sure how they got sacked


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I was actually chatting to my local store manager today about it, he said that Its 100% defiantely a necron unit, but admits he can see where the Catachan Devil rumours came from with it, and that the only picture of it was from the GW internal mail out... soo lots of people could have shown it off.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

yanlou said:


> this has come up on BOLs http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2010/09/40k-new-necron-beastie-pic.html


Who else feels like they have cataracts? :laugh:

*squinty eyes*

It looks like a Mega Cockroach.

It seems organic in places, but the legs could possibly be Mechanical.

It definatly has a carapace.

Is it one of the missing primarchs?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

turel2 said:


> Who else feels like they have cataracts? :laugh:
> 
> *squinty eyes*
> 
> ...


Quite possible. Total mutation could explain why they got writen out of imperial record, it would look pretty bad on the leigions resume.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, it's a hoax... Another side-effect of GW's idiotic "no-rumors" policy. If they fed us something, once in a while, the community would not turn upon itself like that. Mind you, I never believe it one second, but it's funny how so many people like me were shouted down for not believing. 

Phil


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

ah id be cool if its a tiny newer scarab model. the old ones look weak. hell they are weak to.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

It looks as though it has a Gaus flayer on its right shoulder?


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

i think its something for nids


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

For those thinking it's a giant bug necron thing as too hot to handle has said it seems to be quite smaller - this is usually the case as they create models in "3-ups" first then shrink them so it may not be a massive bug but something the size of say a wraith


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Guys, I'm not kidding..._ it's a hoax_.

Phil


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> For those thinking it's a giant bug necron thing as too hot to handle has said it seems to be quite smaller - this is usually the case as they create models in "3-ups" first then shrink them so it may not be a massive bug but something the size of say a wraith


FW scluptors do alot of their work at 1:1 I would expect a nid to be no different.



boreas said:


> Guys, I'm not kidding..._ it's a hoax_.
> 
> Phil


Why do you say that Phil? or are you just guessing?


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

The guy who posted it on Dakka admitted it was a hoax yesterday! The thread was closed...

Phil


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I don't know how much of a hoax it is as my local store manager said he'd seen the picture in question in an internal GW mail out....


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

boreas said:


> The guy who posted it on Dakka admitted it was a hoax yesterday! The thread was closed...
> 
> Phil


Sounds like case closed to me then, thanks for the update


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Not case closed... Official internal mail-out remember?


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

My local store manager can say all sorts of things, not that they are true - I would suspect that if the original source says he was hoaxing he is, unless they have been told to say that.

Either way, in 17 days time we will have all the details


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The fact is, blurry as it is, its too good of a fake. The work to photoshop something that looks like a blurry model with the detail that is in it would be way too much for a simple joke.

Plus, people are forgetting, we've got confirmation from Bindi that it does exist from people he trusts. 

I'm not calling Bindi a liar, but if this really was a hoax it would make him one, which we know he isn't.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

The original guy said hoax so  wats bindi got to do with it


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Umm.. cause, Bindi is a known reliable source and he says it exists?


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, even reliable sources are in disarray right now. Bindi swear there will be a combined =I= book/supplement/whatever while Harry doesn't think so. Mind you, I do believe there will be a FW necron model, I just don't believe the centipede-Sasquatch is it. Part of me wouldn't want Necrons to become mechanical nids either. Although they do have the Tomb Spyder (which I like), I'd personally prefer if GW kept to the "undead-in-space" style. Having the lords do more "necromancy" (raising more warriors/flayed ones/wraiths), keeping with the Vampire counts/Tomb Kings things (ie flayed ones are ghouls, warriors are skeletons, etc) by maybe adding 3-wounds constructs like the Ushabti.

Phil


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They have those. They're called Tomb Spiders.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Vaz said:


> They have those. They're called Tomb Spiders.


I know, I kinda said that in my post  Necron "Ushabties" might be different than TS in their role. Maybe they could be incorporated in warrior units like Kroxigors in a skink unit. In every unit, you could get this bigger, stronger warrior with a big Khopesh. I'm just saying a quick thing to give an idea of what I'd rather have for my Necrons than mecha-nids... 

Phil


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Umm.. cause, Bindi is a known reliable source and he says it exists?


Bindi says lots of things mostley spurious and cryptic he is the king of salt pinches :grin:. it does look like its a hoax shame coz necrons need more than a damn pylon on the forgeworld site


----------



## randall.preston (Sep 12, 2010)

i could see it being bot necron and tyranid. i see what bindi baji is saying about the edges and legs, but the inteni on the head makes it look nid like. I play both armies so i dont care eather way!!! i can't wait.


----------



## randall.preston (Sep 12, 2010)

this is a tomb stalker, i barely/kinda see a simularity.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

your master said:


> necrons need more than a damn pylon on the forgeworld site


There is a confirmation that FW will have "something" necron on games day, its just not necessarily this particular pictured model/hoax


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

deathwatch27 said:


> The original guy said hoax so  wats bindi got to do with it





GrizBe said:


> and he says it exists?


Yep, confusion runs amock here,
there is a new necron model and a picture of it was shown to some people around the forgeworld seminar at baltimore gd.

I believed this was the picture my friend had seen as it would make sense, 
or at least it seemed that way, 
I haven't spoken to her since but it's clearly a different 'cron model she saw.

So, *sorry* for adding 1 + 2 and getting 2

assumption, the heart of all frell ups



boreas said:


> Well, even reliable sources are in disarray right now. Bindi swear there will be a combined =I= book/supplement/whatever


no, not quite
I have stated I believe there will be GK + SOB codexes and that the inquisition themselves will turn up in another way




boreas said:


> combined =I= book/supplement/whatever


exactly, something


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Right.. well thats that cleared up.. lol. The pic 'may' have been a hoax, but there defiantely WILL be a new Necron FW model.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Bindi Baji said:


> So, *sorry* for adding 1 + 2 and getting 2


Hey it's not your fault! GW's been a pretty absent math teacher in the last few months. 

At least you try to bring rumors, and we thank you for that!

Phil


----------

